# Crufts 2012



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Is anyone going? Showing? Spectating?

I keep looking at the tickets and wanting to go but there are a few things holding me back!

I can't take Dino! Don't know what to do about that one really. I hate leaving him. Would love to figure out a way to take him.

But also I don't have a boyfriend this time around and none of my friends are interested in Crufts, so I have nobody to go with!
Does anybody fancy meeting up there if any of us are in the same boat?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I go every year, I did not show this year, I may not next. Both my dogs are qualified for life.

You cannot take dogs that are not entered in the show or participating in a display etc.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

smokeybear said:


> I go every year, I did not show this year, I may not next. Both my dogs are qualified for life.
> 
> You cannot take dogs that are not entered in the show or participating in a display etc.


I did say that 

Wish we could do DD!


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

It's not the place to take dogs that are not used to crowds! I always go two days, one with the dogs and one without. Can't see everything when you have dogs with you.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

We'll be there. Will be taking my veteran Cleo, who will be 9 1/2 by the time Crufts comes round, lol!

Its a long day, but I do love it so!


----------



## Wildmoor (Oct 31, 2011)

If I do go this year it will just be for shopping, correct me if I am wrong but thought it was an English type judge this year


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

We will be there showing


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

I will be there for the first time showing my beautiful girl ...

If you are there on gundog day i will meet for a coffee


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Tollisty said:


> It's not the place to take dogs that are not used to crowds!


I swear Boo shuts his eyes and just sticks his nose to the back of my legs when pushing through the Crufts crowd


----------



## leafy (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm going on day one only because its Toy Dog day. I'll just be watching. I went last year to watch for the first time and it was amazing. We stayed for Best In Show. Long day but worth it with all the freebies I came away with. I was going on my own this year but my friend can come now and she has 5 toy dogs and can't wait.


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

I'll be there showing on toy day


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I'll be there with my 3 tollers, the last time at Crufts without tickets!

I'm not sure if that is :thumbup: or


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

We'll be there on Saturday, showing four border collies - Evie and Quinny, who have both qualified for life, and the two pups - Xia and Leon - who both qualified this year. Oh, and Quinny has qualified for the YKC Stakes as well. Neither of the girls have qualified for the handling yet ......... but you never know; there's still Otley Open show and Boston Champ show for them to try!

And then we'll also be back there on Sunday, minus dogs, so we can shop, see the displays, and watch Best in Show!


----------



## decoratedlady08 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hopefully we will be there, Storm has qualified and it will be our first time at crufts so not sure what too expect, so nerves will be doing somersaults major style, they are bad enough the rest of the time


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

decoratedlady08 said:


> Hopefully we will be there, Storm has qualified and it will be our first time at crufts so not sure what too expect, so nerves will be doing somersaults major style, they are bad enough the rest of the time


Just relax and enjoy being part of the occasion - easier said than done, I know!  We always look at it like this: with an entry of around 400 border collies, a lot of whom are show champions both here and abroad, unless a minor miracle happens we are not going to go best of breed. (it's not unusual for us to have classes of 20-30+!) We hope for placings (best we have ever done is when Neo came second in graduate) but really they are the icing on the cake - the big thing is that it's Crufts; our dogs were good enough to make it here: and we're gonna party!

Seriously though, I know your first time can be daunting so if there's anything you want to know, anything you want to ask about it, ask away


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I will be there a couple of days on the Discover Dogs stand and showing a Manchester and shopping on terrier day


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Tollisty said:


> It's not the place to take dogs that are not used to crowds! I always go two days, one with the dogs and one without. Can't see everything when you have dogs with you.


He's great in crowds. Always has been. The joys of a German line GSD!



Wildmoor said:


> If I do go this year it will just be for shopping, correct me if I am wrong but thought it was an English type judge this year


I hadn't checked... Is it? :/ bleah! Do you know of any English type exhibitors? And what they had to say about Elmo last year?



hawksport said:


> I will be there a couple of days on the Discover Dogs stand and showing a Manchester and shopping on terrier day


Shall I avoid the dobe stand then? 

If I do go it will be pastoral day - Saturday. I'd love to a actually see some of the breed judging this time haha!


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm very tempted to get a day pass for the Working and Pastoral breed day , would love to see all those Danies in one place and peruse the stalls.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I shall be there showing, all our are qualified - Its likely that me an mum will be running the rescue stall too.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I shall be there showing, all our are qualified - Its likely that me an mum will be running the rescue stall too.


Whats your day DD?? Is it the Sunday this year?? I like being there on Sundays, coz if you wnat to go shopping, its best to wait till later in the afternoon and all the stallholders are usually up for a bit of bartering and you can snap up some real bargains, lol! OH got me a lovely rottie head that should have been over 100 quid, he asked the guy how much for cash and the guy just said make me an offer, OH said hmm, 40 quid - and he got it, lol! :thumbup:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Shrap said:


> Shall I avoid the dobe stand then?


If you do that I won't be able to tell everyone what a nice young lady you are next year


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

hawksport said:


> I will be there a couple of days on the Discover Dogs stand and showing a Manchester and shopping on terrier day


I will deffo be making an effort to come and find you in DD!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'll there showing my Lola


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Dexters going too


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> And then we'll also be back there on Sunday, minus dogs, so we can shop, see the displays, and watch Best in Show!


omg takes me a week to recover from one day lol


----------



## WarFlyball (Aug 15, 2008)

We'll have the boys there on Sunday for YKC flyball, I may go one day in the week to have a look round without having to worry about the dogs depending on how busy I am working... Sunday the only real thing I will take the boys to do is get a Nick Ridley photo each - have to have one of those every time they are there


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Whats your day DD?? Is it the Sunday this year?? :


No we are Thursday this year, so good for the (non)crowds :thumbup: but bad for the shopping 

I will be there showing on toy day and will hopefully be asked to do a stint on the DD stand as well


----------



## Kazastan (Sep 2, 2011)

We will be there too, got 4 of mine qualified, plus another daughter of Ruperts which Ade shows but hopefully she is off to Stud in December.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

NO ceearott, like V says we are Thursday was sunday this year. I wont have time to leave the CC ring, but anyone there is welcome to come over - buy something off the rescue stand, and meet my nakids


----------

